# Dex and banamine for my dog?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So. Athena came in and we didnt notice her limping or anything just herself. When we went to bed she refused to move from my spot and was holding up her leg when she sat up. Uh oh. So lookin at it... it is swollen up about an inch and half up past her ankle all the way down. Not horribly so that made me want to call the vet tonight but good and swollen. She did let me move everything around fine with no protesting. Right at her first and second toe she has two almost looking dots. She did fuss when i tried mess there. I do not know if it is a snake bite or spider bite maybe. I gave her two aspirin 81 mg each and cleaned it good. Could not find my clippers to clip the hair away to be able to see better... i trimmed with scissors as best as i could. I will find my clippers tomorrow dangit. Tomorrow is day one of chicken butchering day and i am trying to not take a chunk out of the day with a vet visit.... if she is worse i will though. But i was wondering if anyone knows if i can give her dex and banamine for the hurt and swelling? She is about 40-45 pounds. There was no discoloration around it when we went to bed a few hours ago and she is sleeping good.... and if i rub her she is cocking her leg up at me like she always does.... she is sleepin in between paul and i tonight and i have pretty much kept a hand on her to feel her breathe. No fever 101.5.

Last year she came home limpin and had just sprained her leg.... the vet gave a pain pill and a steroid to help with swelling. So i thought maybe the dex and banamine would be ok? But maybe not? She is our little huntress, roaming, keep the bad critters away from the livestock/home lady. She is not A lgd just a little lab mix.

This is her fav spot to try to sleep in... the pic was a cold winters night and she was warmin my spot for me. Lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Um that's not an lab 
But NO dogs have horrific reactions to Banimine.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I sure hope she feels better, poor thing! She's a beauty. How far apart are the bite marks? 
Meloxicam can be used for pain so can tramadol I'm not sure of the dosage off hand though. If you have turmeric that can help with the inflammation. And an old school treatment is skunk cabbage wrapped around the affected area, it draws out the swelling and pain.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Um that's not an lab
> But NO dogs have horrific reactions to Banimine.


Her face, coat and ears are lab. Her body reminds us of a whippit but larger. That deep chest they have.

Thanks for the no banamine!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I sure hope she feels better, poor thing! She's a beauty. How far apart are the bite marks?
> Meloxicam can be used for pain so can tramadol I'm not sure of the dosage off hand though. If you have turmeric that can help with the inflammation. And an old school treatment is skunk cabbage wrapped around the affected area, it draws out the swelling and pain.


They are close together. This mornin she is less swollen.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This is her a few years ago. What do you think she might be? . That dark on her.... dirt. She is a creamy white yellow color.










goathiker said:


> Um that's not an lab
> But NO dogs have horrific reactions to Banimine.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/w/whipador.htm
This is a whippet/lab breed. It is called a whipador!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> https://www.dogbreedinfo.com/w/whipador.htm
> This is a whippet/lab breed. It is called a whipador!


Omg yes that is our Fee! I did good. .


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you soak her foot in Epsom salts? That will draw out anything in her wounds.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Can you soak her foot in Epsom salts? That will draw out anything in her wounds.


She has seemed fine today. She did most of her normal stuff and the swelling is not bad at all. But i might do that tonight. Ty for remindin me!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I tend to lean towards her getting a snake bite because of the 2 bite marks and the swelling. Another thought would be a wasp nailed her twice when she stepped on it. Glad she is doing better. Give her a caresses from me.

P.S. Who is your house kitty?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I tend to lean towards her getting a snake bite because of the 2 bite marks and the swelling. Another thought would be a wasp nailed her twice when she stepped on it. Glad she is doing better. Give her a caresses from me.
> 
> P.S. Who is your house kitty?


That is miss puss. She is a cantankerous thing lol! In ky we had cats and they died. My mom had started feedin a stray here and she had a litter of kittens. In ky since i had no cats anymore i got clan mouse in the house from the fields behind our home. My dad picked her out of the litter and named her callie and sent her home with us one visit. Lol! She does not come out for strangers.. stays in our room. But at night when we sit to be lazy she comes and wants her love and she sleeps beside me with her cute lil quiet motor runnin.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Before she passed at age 17, I had one of those type of cats. (Feral, trapped her because she was starving to death and I wanted her) She was nicknamed Invisible Kitty. Real name Pretty Kitty. She had turquoise colored eyes and was a dark ginger tabby with a white under belly and all 4 feet. My son saw her only once her whole lifetime while visiting. Froze him in his tracks and he stared in awe while she crept from one hiding place to the next. She only trusted and interacted with just me. Took about 8 months before she would let me pet her. She loved my dog almost from the get go, slept with him, followed him like a shadow. Go figure.


----------

